# What breed of puppy is this? Story and pics included...



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

So a couple of weeks ago we found a puppy outside our house. We have been unable to locate her owners and she has stuck around long enough be officially become a member of our family. 

She only looks to be about 12 weeks old by her teeth. I have put some pics of her with my kids(3 and 4 yo) and my other dogs so you can get an idea of her size, the mastiff is about 170 lbs and the boxer/rot is about 70 lbs.

She is very high energy and always herding EVERYTHING. She is wary of strangers and will bark and growl at them, but run away if they keep coming at her, but loves my husband, kids, and I. She hasn't left the yard (We live way out in the country) and when she isn't running around burning off energy, she is sitting on the porch. She learned to sit, shake, and speak all in the first day we found her in an amazingly fast amount of time.

Everything about her personality points to being a herding dog to me, so I am guessing she is a mix of Border Collie and Australian Shepard...any other opinions?


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

Her face looks like she has some sort of Terrier in her. Her coloring and stance look like Border Collie. She is adorable!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

looks like she has english shephard in her...very pretty.....get her used to people NOW or she will always be snippy/ aggressive towards visitors.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

I vote border collie, queensland heeler mix


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Too cute!!!


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Border collie mixed with something else. Possibly terrier of some sort. She is really cute!!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

She looks terrier mix to me too. She doesn't have ticking, so I wouldn't guess spaniel or heeler, but something with a lot of hair. She's pretty. Does she have prey drive?


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

She does not have ANY prey drive that I can see...so I really wouldn't guess terrier...but TONS of drive to herd. That's why I was guessing all herding dog breed.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

The hair on her muzzle is VERY terrier IMO. 

My guess would be a border collie x wire haired terrier (Jack Russell maybe?)


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

She is a puppy of the variety known as Very Cute. Very Cute puppies have a way of worming themselves into your heart and the treat bowl. Be very cautious around Very Cute puppies, as their antics will keep you occupied when you should be doing other things.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

I guessed border collie or aussie and some sort of wire-haired terrier mix. Maybe a wire-haired JR. She is cute


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

I'm with Stonybrook. Border collie and wire-haired terrier or JR.

She's a cutie pie!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I have to agree with those who think she is a border/terrier mix. Will probably make a great family dog and will love your kids to pieces and will protect them from everything. She looks like a real cutie (so do your kiddos)


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm on the border collie cross with some wirehaired breed. That muzzle is wirey. She looks like she'll be medium size and is sure to be smart as a whip. Socializing and basic obedience are good and a definite job is great. Herding breeds, as you may know, do tend to "herd" children and can nip, so basic obedience so she will come when you call her and sit, drop and stay promptly are very helpful. Those things are a good basis for stock work too.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm with the terrier/BC group. She's a cutie.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Adorable puppy!!!


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

bluemoonluck said:


> The hair on her muzzle is VERY terrier IMO.
> 
> My guess would be a border collie x wire haired terrier (Jack Russell maybe?)


That's exactly what I was going to guess.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

My friend has a border collie/German wire haired pointer that looked like yours as a puppy. Has that grizzly faced look. She isn't necessarily terrier mix, but think of any thing with that grizzle, like a Brussels griffon. She is very good looking. If she is part border collie, you want to train her for *exactly* what you want, not sort of what you want. They are methodical and once they know how to do something, that is how they will do it. Mark an X by the door with masking tape for where she is supposed to sit when you let her out so that everyone knows where she needs to sit. For heel, bring her to the exact position for heel, the exact place to sit, etc. So, what is her name?


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

beccachow said:


> She is a puppy of the variety known as Very Cute. Very Cute puppies have a way of worming themselves into your heart and the treat bowl. Be very cautious around Very Cute puppies, as their antics will keep you occupied when you should be doing other things.


I think you've got it exactly right!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

BarbadosSheep said:


> Border collie mixed with something else. Possibly terrier of some sort. She is really cute!!


My thought exactly.


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

Maura,

Thanks for the tips, my 4 year old named her Apples


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

if she really is 12 weeks she's probably too big to be bc mix with anything smaller than her ...

bc and a bigger terrier? the curled tail isn't very bc either - but it shows up in lots of bc mixes


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Border Collie mixed with broken coat Jack Russel.


----------



## CornerstoneAcre (Mar 10, 2011)

My Bailey has a Border Collie/Austrailian shephard mom and a German wirehair dad: The entire litter had utterly smooth fur when I picked her out at 7 weeks, within two months she was starting a beard and other assorted whiskers, now look at her !! (She ended up around 70# and she herds the chickens as well as points grouse...go figure)


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Apples is SO cute! First thing I thought was terrier/BC mix like everyone else.


----------



## FoxyWench (Jan 22, 2010)

border x jack russels are a realy popular flyball mix and shes the spitting image of 3 borderjacks that i know personallly, personallity sounds almost exact too, high energy, inteligent, a little standoffish with strangers.

possibly a border collie x schnauzer, schnauzers are popular "farm" dogs because of their natural guarding instincts, and a standard mixed with a border could deifnatly get you a lok very similar to your little lady.
either way shes adorable!


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

I'd say Border/English one of those types the LH could be from anything, even poodle! I do a few Labradoodles that have the terrier face thing going on rather than the curly hair. Sounds liek you have a new dog..LOL!


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

Do a Google image search for border jack. Looks just like a border jack to me.


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Maura said:


> My friend has a border collie/German wire haired pointer that looked like yours as a puppy.


I was going to suggest this mix as well. She looks alot like the German wire haired pointers in her face.


----------



## alpacamom (Jan 28, 2007)

My first instinct was border cross. I love the name Apples for her and she's absolutely adorable!


----------

